
Noteleaf (YC W11) Takes Mobile Meeting Notifications To A Whole New Level - iamwil
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/03/noteleaf/
======
aschobel
Congrats, super simple sign up and great VxD.

When will you offer SSL on your account create / login forms?

I'm hesitating connecting my Gmail, Google Contacts, Google Calendar.

~~~
iamwil
Yes, we'll be adding SSL to the account create / login soon. It's very high on
our current list of things to do. :)

~~~
aschobel
Sweet!

I noticed you are using Woopra, how is that working out?

~~~
iamwil
Every time someone loads a page, a circle explodes out of where the person's
located.

It makes the world look like an earthquake zone.

Beyond that, it's pretty good. I can things coming in live, which is nice.

------
drusenko
holy shit, i just got super excited about this. if it works as advertised, it
will be absolutely amazing. i would easily pay for it.

------
yesimahuman
Ah! That's just like a side project my old startup and I had called "Fready."
Basically Fready gives you news on the people you are meeting with before you
meet with them. It uses NLP to pull out any names/companies/locations from a
google calendar event to give you pretty relevant news. Here is an old blog
post about it: <http://blog.getfready.com/> Perhaps we should have pitched it
at our YC interview...

Unfortunately I took it down recently but it might be a good time to bring it
back.

~~~
jmtame
did you use a particular ranking function for information retrieval or text
analysis like bm25? i'd be curious

------
iamelgringo
Congrats, guys! I'm really happy for you. It's been amazing to see how you
guys have kicked ass over the past two years.

I'm still got that $40 waiting for you to fix my email problem, though. :)

------
jmtame
congrats jake and wil! this solves a problem i have nearly every time i meet
with someone new. i'll look them up on facebook and linkedin, i'll try to
figure out more about them or at least get a picture so i know who i'm looking
for. noteleaf makes this a lot faster and easier. it's one of those problems
that's not excruciating, but it's so repetitive that it becomes very annoying
to do manually.

i'm not sure how much you've thought about making it easy to remember things
about people but that's still a pain point for me.

~~~
iamwil
We started with remembering things about people, and found that the simple way
to do that was to take notes.

However, note taking has such a high barrier to entry, that we ended up
pivoting here. However, I think there's different ways about it that we'll
play with down the line if we revisit the topic.

~~~
mmelin
Since you already know when I'm meeting with someone, I would love to be
pinged shortly after the meeting and prompted to add some notes while it's
still fresh in my mind. I'm not very good at taking notes during meetings, but
would love to be able to record a short summary afterwards (with the recording
being saved with metadata about which meeting it applies to - having this
would have been invaluable to me in certain situations in the past)

------
bricestacey
I think it's strange that the meeting location is at the very bottom, below
all the contextual info. It seems that should be higher.

------
tuhin
Perhaps the best and the worst thing for the app are interdependencies on
other apps/service like Gmail and LinkedIN.

I am sure they will be adding other email services as well as Outlook support.
Let's face it a lot many people are still stuck to Outlook/MS Exchange servers
for office emails.

------
nbashaw
I recognize the "frame" graphics on the homepage from keynote. Very scrappy -
good quality design accents with nearly 0 time or money. I like it.

------
twakefield
Congrats guys and great TC article. I had a hard time conceptualizing Noteleaf
until I read the article. Brilliant.

------
vgurgov
Congrats Jake and Will! Great progress since last time i checked noteleaf!
Must be YC gave some great feedback :))

------
jetaries
Congrats. You can shave for PDay now.

------
jeremymims
Congratulations Wil! I love the pivot.

------
chaostheory
Congrats Wil!!! I still remember mobtropolis man

~~~
iamwil
Haha, thanks. I still have the domain, but I haven't put it back up. It's on
Rails 2.3.8, and I haven't had a chance to port it.

------
daveambrose
Congrats will!

------
rgrieselhuber
Congrats guys!

------
old-gregg
Congrats guys!

------
lordmax
awesome job Jake & Will!

